# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Domethënia e emrave

## projekti21_dk

Rreth përdorimit të disa emrave vetjakë me prejardhje të huaj

Fëmija është krijesa më e bukur dhe më e dashur në një familje, që kur vie në jetë, jo vetëm që gëzohen të gjithë, por vihen në garë kush e kush do të gjejë emrin më të bukur për ta pagëzuar atë.

Emërtimi i fëmijës në njëfarë mënyre është barometër që tregon shkallën e emancipimit të një familjeje, të një rejoni a të një krahine të tërë. Në Kosovë pagëzimi i fëmijëve me emra shqip me të madhe ka filluar në vitet e shtatëdhjeta. Këtë sigurisht e ka bërë shkollimi dhe njerëzit e kanë kuptuar se më mire është të pagëzohet fëmija me një emër që i dihet domethënia, se sa të pagëzohet me një emër të huaj arab, hebraik ( si emri im Adem ), grek, gjerman etj.etj., që nuk  u dihet fare kuptimi që ka ose edhe me disa emra që në fakt në gjuhën shqipe dalin shumë qesharak. Sa për ilustrim po marr nja dy-tre shembuj: Emri Nuri-e  në gjuhën shqipe  përkon me emrin Dritë ( për gjininë femërore) ose Driton, Dritëro ( për gjininë mashkullore), ndërsa emri *Hashim* ka kuptimin “ _ai që përshesh bukën me lëng mishi_”. Bah!!. Ose, nëse lidhet për çështje fetare, shpesh bëjmë lajthitje në këtë drejtim, ngaqë nuk e dimë prejardhjen dhe kuptimin  e një fjale të huaj. Kështu, emri *Edita*, të cilin e gjejmë dendur edhe tek myslimanët është emër i krishtërë, me prejardhje gjermane që ka kuptimin “_pasuri dhe luftë_”. Emri *Agnez/ë ~ a (Anjezë, Agnesë )*  vjen nga fjala greke  që ka kuptimin: i shenjtë, i virgjër: lat. Agnus – qengj, emër femre të krishterë;Virgjinë.

Prandaj kur bëjmë pagëzimin e fëmijëve duhet shumë - shumë të kemi kujdes, sepse  atë emër do ta bartë tërë jetën dhe mund të merret me mend nëse fëmijën e pagëzojmë me një emër të tipit _Hashim_!! Ndoshta fëmija do ta ndiejë vetën të fyer në shoqëri për gjithë jetën, natyrisht po qe i interesuar të dijë domethënien e emrit që mbart dhe s’i mbetet tjetër veçse të shkojë në zyrën e gjendjes civile për ta bërë ndryshimin e emrit.

Në këtë shkrim do të jap domethënien e disa emrave vetjakë myslimanë e të krishtërë me prejardhje të huaj, duke menduar se ia vlen të botohet e të lexohet. 

Ndoshta në të ardhmen do të ketë shkrime edhe më të thukta se ky, por shpesh herë është e rëndësishme të fillohet diçka e më vonë ekspertët e këtij lëmi e bëjnë punën e tyre në mënyrë të përkryer.

Të kontribuojmë të gjithë në këtë drejtim. Pra, në postimet në vijim, bëni përpjekje të sillni emra të huaj duke dhënë domethënien e tyre.

Ky shkrim nuk ka për qëllim ta fyejë dikë, as t’i imopnojë dikujt këtë, por thjesht për të ditur domethënien e emrave tonë që ndoshta kurrë nuk ka shkuar ndërmend ta pyesim veten:  vallë, ç’ domethënie ka emri im!

Mbase është çështje personale se me çfarë emri do ta pagëzoni fëmijën tuaj!

Respekt për ju,
Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## projekti21_dk

Disa emra kanë shpjegimet vetëm: emër mysliman, krishtër etj. Luteni nëse ju keni shpjegime më të plota për ta t'i plotësoni që të kemi në fund një listë të plotë.

Abaz-i m (ar. ´Abbăs-luan shumë  i vrenjtur; tur. Abas) emër mashkulli mysliman; L u a n.

Abdi ( Avdi, Abdyl ) sh. Abdullah

Abdullah-u m ( ar. ´abd – rob, shërbëtor +‘Allah – Zot, - rob, shërbëtor i Zotit) emër mashkulli mysliman

Abraham-i m ( hebr. ’abraham, ’abram-baba i shumicës, baba i popullit) emër mashkulli hebraik; khs. I b r a h i m

Adalbert-i (Albert )  m ( gjerm. Adalbert- shkëlqim i fisit ) emër mashkulli të krishterë ; Albert, Bert, Bardh, Bardhosh

Adam-i m( hebr. Adamah –dhé, adham – racë njerëzore; ´ ădăm – burrë prej dheut) emër mashkulli të krishterë  dhe hebraik; A d e m.

Adelajd/e,~ja  f. ( gjerm. Adelheide – qenie fisnike, bijë e fisnikut ) emër femre të krishterë; A d e l ë, L a j d e.

Adem- i  m. ( hebr. Adam, ar. Ādäm ) emër mashkulli mysliman.

Adil-i  m. ( ar. Ādil – i drejtë, që ka drejtësi, i ndershëm) emër mashkulli mysliman;
 f. A d i l e. 

Adolf-i m. (germ. Edelwolf, Ataulfo – ujk i racës së mire, ujk fisnik) emër mashkulli të krishterë  ( kryesisht gjerman)

Afërdit/ë,~a ( Afroditë)  f. ( gr. dashuri; Άφροδιτη´ - perëndeshë e bukurisë dhe e dashurisë në mitologjinë greke) emër femre shqiptare; 
V e n e r a.

Agat/ë~a  f.(gr.- i mirë, fisnik ) emër femre të krishtëre; M i r a, M i r u s h ë, F i s n i k e.

Agaton-i m. ( nga gr. - i mirë, fisnik, guximtar) emër mashkulli të krishterë ; 
M i r a s h, F i s n i k.

Agnez/ë ~ a (Anjezë, Agnesë)  f.(gr. -
 i shenjtë, i virgjër: lat. Agnus – qengj ) emër femre të krishterë ; V i r g j i n ë.

Agush-i  m.(tur. Ağa – zotëri) emër mashkulli mysliman.

Ahmet-i  m.(ar.Ahmäd – shumë i lavdëruar) emër mashkulli mysliman; L a v d ë r i m, 
L a v d i m.

Aid/ë ~a  f.(ar.’ā 'īdä – e riatdhesuar; vizitore; mysafire) emër femre myslimane( nëdersa si emër femre të krishterë  nga it. Aida – emri i heroinës kryesore në operën e njohur të G. Verdit, emër ky pa asnjë kuptim).

Ajdin-i ( Hajdin) m. ( tur. Aydın – i ndritshëm; i lumtur) emër mashkulli mysliman ; D r i t ë r o, D r i t o n.

Ajkun/ë ~a  sh. Ajshe

Ajni/e~a  f.(ar. Ayniyyä –thelbësore;
 e vërtetë; tur. Ayniye) emër femre myslimane.

Ajsh/e-ja f.(ar. Ά´išä – e gjallë; që ekziston, që jeton; tur. Ayşe) emër femre myslimane.

Akif-i (Aqif)  m. (ar. ’Ākif – i qëndrueshëm) emër mashkulli mysliman

Akil-i  m ( gr.- heroi kryesor në Iliadën e Homerit; lat. Achilles) emër mashkulli ( në përgjithësi ).

Albin-i  m. (lat. Albus –i bardhë ) kryesisht emër mashkulli të krishterë  ; B a r d h , 
B a r d h e c, B a r d h o k, B a r d h o s h.  

Aleksand/ër ~ ri  m ( nga gr. -mbrojtës i njerëzve) emër mashkulli të krishterë ; A l e k s, L e c, L e k ë, L l e s h, 
S a n d ë r.

Alfons-i  m ( gjer. Adel – fisnikëri + Funs – veprues i gjallë ) emër mashkulli të krishterë; F i s n i k, B u j a r

Alfred – i  m. ( gjerm. – anglo-sakson. Alf – shpirt + rath – i këshilluar “ i këshilluar prej shpirtit” ) emër mashkulli të krishterë.

Ali-u m ( ar. ‘Aliyy,  ‘Alī  i gjatë, i lartë; i shkëlqyeshëm; fisnik ) emër mashkulli mysliman; F i s n i k, B u j a r.

Allojz-i  m ( gjerm. Alwissend – i gjithdijshëm ) emër mashkulli të krishterë(shumë i rrallë ndër shqiptarë).

Amal/e~ja  f. (gjerm. Amala – vajzë pëtore) emër femre të krishterë .

Ambroz-i  m (gr. - hyjnor) emër mashkulli të krishterë; Y l l i.

Amir-i  m. ( ar. Mund të nxirret nga dy rrënjë: a) ’mr, ‘Āmīr - kolonist; banor; shtëpiak; shtëpiar; b)  ’mr,  ’ āmir – komandant, ai që jep urdhër; ämr – urdhëroj) emër mashkulli mysliman.

Anastazi-a (Anastasi) f. (gr.  - zgjuarje ) emër femre të krishterë.

Anatol –i  m. ( gr. – lindje e diellit; ”njeri nga lindja” ) emër mashkulli të krishterë.

André-u  m. ( gr.  - burrë, trim, guximtar; lat. Andreas) emër mashkulli të krishterë; N d r e, N d r e c ë, N d r e k ë.

An/ë –a  f. (hebr. Hannah –e mëshirshme, e dashur, e këndshme) emër femre të krishterë; ( lat. Anna Perenna – perëndesha evitit të ri, e jetës së gjatë dhe të lumtur – në mitologjinë e lashtë romake). P r e n d ë, P r e n ë.

Antigon/ë-a  f. (gr. )1. e bija e mbretit Edip dhe e mbretëreshës Lokasta; heroinë e dramaturgjisë së lashtë greke; simbol i dashurisë së motrës për vëllanë;
2. emër i shpeshtë ndër shiqptarë.

Anton-i  m. ( lat. Ante – para, përpara; i parë; Antonius ) emër mashkulli të krishterë; T o n, N d o c, N d o k ë ( N o k ë ), N d u e, T u n ë, A n t u n.

Antun- i  m. ( lat. Antonius ) emër mashkulli të krishterë; khs. A n t o n.

Arif-i  m. ( ar. ’Ārif – njohës mirë ) emër mashkulli mysliman.

Arnold-i  m. ( gjerm. Arnold – ”sundues i shqiponjave ) emër mashkulli të krishterë.

Artur-i  m. (kelt. Arthur – ari ) emër mashkulli të krishterë.

Asim-i  m. ( ar. ‘Āsim – mbrojtës nga të këqijat ) emër mashkulli mysliman.

Asllan-i  m. ( tur. Aslan – luan ) emër mashkulli mysliman; L u a n.

Astrit-i  m. ( gr.  -trim, lloj gjarpri ) emër mashkulli shqiptar.

Ashid/e~ja  f. ( ar. Äšiddā’ – e ashpër, e fortë, e fuqishme; etimologji e paqartë; tur. Aşide) emër femre 
myslimane.

Atanas-i  m. ( gr. - i pavdekshëm ) emër mashkulli të krishterë.

Ati/e~a  f. ( ar. ‘Aţiyyä - dhuratë ) emër femre myslimane; D h u r a t ë.

Augustin-i  m. ( lat. Augustus – i shquar ) emër mashkulli të krishterë; G u s t i n.

Avni-u  m. ( ar. ’awn – ndihmës; ndihmë ) emër mashkulli mysliman.

Azem-i  m. ( ar. ’āzim – i vendosur; madhështor; mik besnik ) emër mashkulli mysliman.

Aziz-i  m.( ar. ’Azīz – i fuqishëm, i çmuar, i dashur ) emër mashkulli mysliman.

Badem-i  (Bade/me-mja) f. (sskr. Badama – bajame; pers. Badam) emër femre myslimane

Baftiar-i m. (pers. Baht –fat; bahtiyar – fatlum) emër mashkulli mysliman: F a t m i r

Bahri-i m. (ar. Bahr –det; bahriyy – detar; tur. Bahri-detar) emër mashkulli mysliman; f. Bahrije

Bajram-i; m. ( tur. e pers. Bayram – festim, gazmend ) 1. emri i dy festive kryesore të myslimanëve: bajrami i madh ose ramazan-bajram dhe bajrami i vogël ose kurban-bajram. 2. emër mashkulli mysliman ( me këtë kuptim)

Barbarë-a f. ( gr. Βάρβάρσς – i huaj ) emër femre të krishtërë.

Basilius-i sh. Vasil

Bedri-u m. ( ar. badr –hënë e plotë; kryetar; epror + suf. –i, -iyy)emër mashkulli mysliman; f. B e d r i j e ( Hënë)

Bedridin-i m. ( ar. badr – hënë eplotë + pers. Din –besim, fe; badru-ddin – henë e plotë e fesë ) emër mashkulli mysliman

Behajdin-i m. ( ar. baha – zbukurim, stoli + addin – besim fe; Bahauddin – stoli e fesë islame ) emër 
mashkulli mysliman.

Behije-a f. ( ar. Bahiyya-  e bukur, magjepse; tur. Behiye )emër femre myslimaneB u k u r i.

Behlul-i m. ( ar. behlul, bahlul – i gwzuar, hokatar; i mirë, xhymert; tur. Behlul) emër mashkulli mysliman; D o r ë l i r ë. 

Behram-i m. (pers. Behram – planeti Mars; tur. Behram) emër mashkulli mysliman

Behxhet-i m. ( ar. bahga –bukuri, mirë; shkëlqim; gëzim; tur. Behcet) emër mashkulli mysliman. M i r a s h, G ë z i m.

Bejtullah-u m. (ar. Bayt-shtëpi + Allah – Zot; Baytu-llah – shtëpi e Zoti, Qabe ) emër mashkulli mysliman.

Bejzat-i ( Begzat, Bekzat) m. ( tur. Bey – bej + pers. Zade –bir, bijë beu) emër mashkulli mysliman.

Bekije-a f. ( ar. Baqiyya – e mbijetuar, që ka mbetur gjallë, që ka shpëtuar) emër femre myslimane.

Bektash-i m. ( pers. Bektāš – i zoti, i aftë; i denjë; moshatar ) emër mashkulli mysliman.

Bektesh sh. Bektash

Belkiz/e-ja f. ( hebr. Balkisa – me etimologji dhe kuptim të paqartë; ar. Bilqis – emri i mbretëreshës së 
Sabës, e shoqja e perandorit Solomon; tur. Belkis ) emër femre myslimane.

Benedikt-i m. (lat. Benedictus – i bekuar ) emër mashkulli të krishterë. B e k i m

Beqir-i m. ( ar. Bakr – ai që çohet herët, fëmijë i parë; tur. Bekir ) emër mashkulli mysliman. Beqë  

Besim-i m. ( ar. Basim – i buzëqeshur, i hareshëm) emër mashkulli mysliman ( tjetër është Besim në shqipen).

Beshir-i m ( ar. Basir – lajmëtar gëzimi, ai që sjell lajme të gëzueshme; tur. Besir ) emër mashkulli mysliman; G w z i m.

*Bujar*-i m ( rus Боярин; skr. boljar –fisnik) emër mashkulli shqiptar; F i s n i k.

Cen-i sh. Hysen

Dafinë-a f. (gr. Δάφυη ) 1. mit. Në mitologjinë helene, e bija e Gesës, perëndeshë e tokës, dhe e Penesë, perëndi e lumenjve, nimfë të cilën Zeusi e shndërroi në lar, që ta mbrojë nga ndjekja e Apolonit; 2. Emër femre.

----------



----------


## Geri Tr

shume interesante si teme,i ke dhe per shkronjat e tjera?

----------


## projekti21_dk

> shume interesante si teme,i ke dhe per shkronjat e tjera?



PO Geri i kam, por të them të drejtën kam hezituar ta bëja këtë postim duek parë se .... thosha mbase nuk do të mirëpritet.

Ka mangësi nga këta emra, sepse vërtet disa jepen vetëm si:emër mysliman ose i krishtërë. 

Prandaj po bashkëpunuam, së shpejti, bashkërisht mund të kemi një lsitë më të plotë.

----------


## Gjinokastra

Emri im është Gjermanik ! Do të thotë : heshtar !

----------


## heneu

vazhdo te lutemshume interesant______________________

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Emri im është Gjermanik ! Do të thotë : heshtar !


atëherë vrap në zyrën e gjendjes civile!

----------


## *suada*

Emri im sqenka  :ngerdheshje: 

Do kesh me info per emra te tjere?

----------


## iktuus

_emri jot eshte mamune qe do me thone .... hahahahhahah sta them_

----------


## *suada*

> _emri jot eshte mamune qe do me thone .... hahahahhahah sta them_


Hahahahahah

Shtt re mos e thuj ktu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Emri im sqenka 
> 
> Do kesh me info per emra te tjere?


Ja prejardhja dhe domethënia e emrit tënd:

Suadë-a (ar. Su'äd - i lumtur, ; tur. Suad ) emër femre myslimane; *Lumnie*, *Lumturie*

----------


## Adaes

Emri im eshte indian... DO te thote Perendesha e yjeve .

----------


## *suada*

> Ja prejardhja dhe domethënia e emrit tënd:
> 
> Suadë-a (ar. Su'äd - i lumtur, ; tur. Suad ) emër femre myslimane; *Lumnie*, *Lumturie*


Te falenderoj shume... por ky eshte vec nje nick.
Po deshe ta nis me mp emrin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Te falenderoj shume... por ky eshte vec nje nick.
> Po deshe ta nis me mp emrin


Po mirë nise, meqë 7 vetave deri tash iu përgjigja, por nuk do të vazhdoj më kështu.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> vazhdo te lutemshume interesant______________________


Gert .
 :Lulja3:

----------


## Val9

Adelajd/e,~ja f. ( gjerm. Adelheide – qenie fisnike, bijë e fisnikut ) emër femre të krishterë; A d e l ë, L a j d e.

Gjithashtu nje qytet ne Australi.

----------


## bombona

un kam emer luleje ....nje lule e veqante.............

----------


## Homza

une e di se ca do thote emeri im....por sna the nga i more kto perkufizime?

----------


## Izadora

emri im eshte lateinisch ............   mrekulli

----------


## MijnWonder

> _emri jot eshte mamune qe do me thone .... hahahahhahah sta them_


pse me jep pershtypjen qe njeri acarus :P ose me ngjan me dike ...n...t  :ngerdheshje: 

ah ti permbahem temes une e di cdo te thote emri im ....secret

----------

